# Mapped network drive not auto reconnecting at startup - Vista



## kiwi_nz (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all, I am running Vista Ultimate and have mapped a network drive which is on my file server (running Ubuntu 7.04). Vista maps it without any problems, but when I restart the computer, the message "could not reconnect all network drives" appears and find that I have to type the samba login name & password again. I have the Reconnect at logon box selected (as shown in screenshot below), so why is it not auto logging on?


----------



## 8abhive (Oct 4, 2007)

I just happened to see this so thought I'd mention...

I ran into the same problem with our only Vista user. The share mounts fine once the system has booted but it fails just as you reported for remembered connections. In our case the server is Windows Server 2003. I haven't made any real attempts to understand the problem but I threw a quick net use batch at it until time permits.

Just in case, create a batch file with:

net use mountdriveletter: \\server\share /user:username password

Put it or a shortcut to it into your startup programs directory.


----------

